# [HOW-TO] Keine Netzwerkverbindung nach Standby / Energie sparen mit DLAN-Adapter am LAN-Anschluss



## milesdavis (19. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal eine kleine Anleitung, wie man obiges doch recht nerviges Problem in den Griff bekommt.

Bei mir fährt Win7 nach 60min Nichtstun in den Energiesparmodus.

Lösung:
Systemsteuerung -> Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter:
Auf LAN-Verbindung klicken, um die Adaptereinstellungen aufzurufen. Sprich die Einstellungen der Netzwerkbuchse, die mit einem LAN-Kabel mit dem DLAN-Adapter verbunden ist.

Hier seht ihr zunächst unten den Traffic.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klcikt nun auf "Eigenschaften" und anschließend im neuen Fenster auf "Konfigurieren". 

Es öffnet sich das Eingenschaftsfenster der Netzwerkschnittstelle.

Wechselt nun zum Reiter "Energieverwaltung".

Hier müsst ihr nun nichts weiter tun, als den Haken bei "Computer kann das Gerät ausschalten, um Energie zu sparen" entfernen.

Nun müsst ihr nur noch die Änderung mit OK bestätigen und die vorherigen Fenster mit OK wieder schließen.

Ein Neustart des Rechners ist nicht nötig.

FERTIG!

Nun sollte der Modus "Energie sparen" ohne Probleme möglich sein, sprich die Netzwerkverbindung funktioniert nach dem Reaktivieren des Rechners aus diesem Modus wieder, ohne dass man irgendetwas zurücksetzen müsste.

Zusatz:
Bei mir dauert es nur ein paar Sekunden bis die Verbindung wieder aufgebaut wurde. In meinem Fall ist das sicher auch wegen den Adapter, die ja auch die Gegenstelle kontakten müssen.
Bei festen Kabellösungen ohne DLAN dazwischen dürfte der Verbindungsaufbau schätzungsweise schneller gehen.
Die Zeit muss man aber dem System geben. Dann funktioniert wieder alles.

_Getestet mit folgenden Adaptern:
devolo DLAN 200
devolo DLAN AVduo 200
_
_Getestet mit folgenden Chipsätzen bzw. Mainboards:
Gigabyte P35 DS3 (Sockel 775)
EVGA 780i SLI (Sockel 775)
MSI Z87 G55 (Sockel 1150)_

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
milesdavis


----------

